# Wie schwer sind Apps zu programmieren?



## Jack159 (3. Jun 2011)

Ich gehöre noch zu den blutigen Programmieranfängern. Aber eines meiner Ziele ist es, irgendwann einmal Apps für Handys zu programmieren. Dabei frage ich mich immer, wie schwer ist es eigentlich, solch ein App zu programmieren?
Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel ein ganz normales 0815 Handy Spiel wie 4 gewinnt oder Tetris? Deutlich schwerer als eine PC Version? 
Oder wie siehts mit Spielen wie Angry Birds aus? Vor allem das, sieht ja ziemlich professionel und irgendwie auch kompliziert aus. Da muss man doch sicherlich ne Menge Ahnung von Grafikdesign haben oder?


----------



## SirBaros (8. Jun 2011)

Hiii Jack,

ich habe vor kurzem auch erst angefangen mich mit dem Thema Android App Entwicklung zu beschaeftigen. Ich muss sagen am Anfang ist es sicher nicht leicht, da es doch noch ein bisschen anderst ist als eine normale Java Anwendung zu erstellen. Jedoch bin ich durch viele Uebungen in die Sache hineingewachsen und macht ungemein Spass. 

Lass dir nicht von Vorneherein schon Angst machen und probiers einfach.

Lohnt sich.

Gruss


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2011)

Jack159 hat gesagt.:


> Ich gehöre noch zu den blutigen Programmieranfängern. Aber eines meiner Ziele ist es, irgendwann einmal Apps für Handys zu programmieren. Dabei frage ich mich immer, wie schwer ist es eigentlich, solch ein App zu programmieren?
> Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel ein ganz normales 0815 Handy Spiel wie 4 gewinnt oder Tetris? Deutlich schwerer als eine PC Version?
> Oder wie siehts mit Spielen wie Angry Birds aus? Vor allem das, sieht ja ziemlich professionel und irgendwie auch kompliziert aus. Da muss man doch sicherlich ne Menge Ahnung von Grafikdesign haben oder?



Naja, wenns hübsch aussehen soll, kommt natürlich Grafikdesign dazu. Dafür hat man aber idR Grafiker ;-). Bei bspw. Angry Birds ist das kompliziertere die Physik-Engine und das Leveldesign. Im Endeffekt kommt es darauf an wie schnell du lernst und wie gut du dich in die Materie einarbeiten/einlernen kannst.


----------



## ARadauer (14. Jun 2011)

Schon schwer... aber das ist alles relativ. Bist du schlau und hoch motiviert ist es kein Problem. Bist du dumm und willst das nur machen um mal fett Kohle damit zu verdienen hast du keine Chance ;-)

Versuch mal dir die Grundlagen der Sprache und der Objektorientierung beizubringen und schau dir dann mal das Android SDK an...


----------



## MarderFahrer (15. Jun 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Bist du dumm und willst das nur machen um mal fett Kohle damit zu verdienen hast du keine Chance ;-)



Ich dachte hier geht es um Android und nicht iOS. :lol:

*SCNR*


----------



## schlingel (16. Jun 2011)

Ich denke für einen blutigen Programmieranfänger ist das ziemlich viel auf einmal.

Du hast auf der einen Seite normale Apps die dazu da sind irgendwelche Daten zu verarbeiten und somit das Handy-Pandant zu Desktopanwendungen.

Dort arbeitest du im Grunde mit 2 komplett verschiedenen Sprachen:
- Java für die Logik
- XML für die UI (und Metadaten wie das Manifest)

Die Kombo funktioniert gut und wenn man weiß was XML ist, was ein Schema ist und den graphischen UI-Editor im Eclipse schnell vergisst (eine Katastrophe!) kann man sehr gut damit arbeiten. Aber ich befürchte für einen blutigen Anfänger ist das viel auf einmal.

Und dann gibt es noch Spiele. Diese werden wohl eher mit OpenGL anstatt dem standard Android UI gemacht. Da sind dann Kenntnisse im Bereich Graphikprogrammierung erforderlich. IMHO auch nichts für Anfänger.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir ein Buch zu Android schnappen - empfehlenswert finde ich Android UI Development Beginners Guide - und schreib ein TicTacToe. Das ist ein relativ einfaches Programm dass dich als Anfänger schon in viele Konzepte einführt.


----------



## Mathiaser (4. Jun 2018)

Die Frage kann ziemlich problematisch für Anfänger sein. Ich habe selber mehrmals versucht, die Sache anzupacken. Das Ergebnis war aber niemals zufriedenstellend, und der Kunde wartet … Einfache mobile Apps zählen dabei nicht, denn solche konnte ich noch erstellen. Sie stellen aber den Kunden nicht zufrieden. Ich habe also einen Mitarbeiter gefunden. Ich hatte aber Pech, denn das Projekt sollte sofort ausgeführt werden, und mein Programmierer meldete sich krank für mehrere Monate. Dann lohnt es sich, Dienstleistungen einer Drittfirma in Anspruch zu nehmen, die sich damit professionell beschäftigt, wie z.B. Altimi. Das ganze Problem beruht darauf, ob die App für Eigenbedarf oder aber für Profit erstellt werden sollte. Sollte es sich um Profit handeln, so sind keine größeren Fehler oder Mängel erlaubt.


----------



## mrBrown (4. Jun 2018)

Mathiaser hat gesagt.:


> [...]


Das kann man so für jegliche Software stehen lassen.


----------



## sascha-sphw (4. Jun 2018)

Mathiaser hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage kann ziemlich problematisch für Anfänger sein. Ich habe selber mehrmals versucht, die Sache anzupacken. Das Ergebnis war aber niemals zufriedenstellend, und der Kunde wartet … Einfache mobile Apps zählen dabei nicht, denn solche konnte ich noch erstellen. Sie stellen aber den Kunden nicht zufrieden. Ich habe also einen Mitarbeiter gefunden. Ich hatte aber Pech, denn das Projekt sollte sofort ausgeführt werden, und mein Programmierer meldete sich krank für mehrere Monate. Dann lohnt es sich, Dienstleistungen einer Drittfirma in Anspruch zu nehmen, die sich damit professionell beschäftigt, wie z.B. Altimi. Das ganze Problem beruht darauf, ob die App für Eigenbedarf oder aber für Profit erstellt werden sollte. Sollte es sich um Profit handeln, so sind keine größeren Fehler oder Mängel erlaubt.



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keinen Kunden der sich mit "kleineren" Fehlern oder Mängeln abspeisen lassen würde.
Und wie @mrBrown schon geschrieben hat betrifft das nicht nur Apps.


----------



## Blanco77 (10. Okt 2018)

*C'est pas très difficile voici quelques conseils à suivre pour apprendre la programmation Android 
Il y a mille et une façons d’apprendre à programmer sur Android. Vous pouvez, bien sûr, avoir recours aux livres ou aux tutoriels audiovisuels sur YouTube, mais quelques autres solutions s’offrent à vous :
*

*Le tutoriel en programmation de Google Play : il ne traite pas seulement de la programmation Android mais, de manière plus générale, des bases du langage Java.*
*L’application mobile pour apprendre Java : conçue pour les autodidactes, elle est disponible en anglais. Chaque tutoriel est suivi d’un bref questionnaire ou test. Vous pouvez la télécharger avec votre appareil Android.*
*AIDE- IDE pour Android Java C++ : il s’agit d’un environnement de développement intégré (IDE) avec lequel vous pouvez commencer à développer des applications directement sur votre appareil. Un clavier adapté donne accès aux caractères spéciaux les plus courants en programmation pour faciliter l’écriture.*


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Okt 2018)

Moin,
ACHTUNG, dies ist ein deutschsprachiges Forum !!! 
VG Klaus


----------



## Blanco77 (11. Okt 2018)

*C'est pas très difficile voici quelques conseils à suivre pour apprendre le 
programme sur Android. Vous pouvez, bien sûr, avoir recours aux logiciels audiovisuels sur YouTube, mais quelques autres solutions s'offrent à vous:

Le tutoriel en programme de Google Play: il ne s'agit pas de la programmation Android, mais d'une manière générale, les bases du langage Java. Subway Surfers Psiphon Hill Climb Racing
L'application mobile pour apprendre Java: conçue pour autodidactes, elle est disponible en anglais. Chaque tutoriel est suivi d'un bref questionnaire ou test. Vous pouvez télécharger avec votre appareil Android.
AIDE-IDE pour Android Java C ++: il s'agit d'un environnement de développement intégré (IDE). Un clavier adapté aux caractères spéciaux et aux programmes courants pour faciliter l'écriture*


----------



## httpdigest (13. Sep 2022)

Wo ist der Link-Spam in deinem Post? Ich find ihn nicht.


----------



## Jw456 (13. Sep 2022)

Der Thread sollte zugemacht werden. 

Wenn das in dem Forum wirklich nicht get sollte es hinzugefügt werden. 

So alte Threads solten nicht weiter gefügt werden.


----------

